# Birthday stash from my love



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

My wife may not know much about cigars - but she certainly takes a hint well! I had mentioned a few brands to her and she went off and surprised me w/some fantastic Tatuaje, 601 & DPG samplers. Add to that a killer Tat lighter and hat and some singles that I have been wanting to try (Gispert Maduro, Perdomo Fresca, Gurkha Warlord, etc...) and it's a fantastic haul!

She truly is the love of my life and I could not survive without her. She is absolutely my best friend. I may take her for granted at times (as many guys do) but I make an effort to let her know how special she is whenever I can!:biggrin:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

she is a keeper.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome you have to love new havana


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow! 

What did you do to deserve that? :biggrin:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very cool!! She's a keeper fer sure! :biggrin:


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

Great Wife! Great Haul


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome!

Wish my wife was one-fourth of that understanding about cigars. Great birthday haul.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

looks like you owe her a couple weeks of good loven


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Mike, you obviously have a top-notch woman there. Talk about clutch birthday! Seriously, most of us are in awe. Well done man, well done!

CD


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome!!!

Its gonna be hard for you to match that for her b'day


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

gotta hang on to her now!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow... wanna trade old ladies my birthday's in March!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

dude that is awesome. My girl is the exact same way (got me a Monte #2 and a few other choice sticks for last v-day). Tell her we think she rocks.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I guess u bought her diamonds for christmas


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice selection.....She made some good picks.


----------



## lenivar-cl (Dec 2, 2007)

oh my GOOODD!!!, tha's a woman!!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

elmomac said:


> Its gonna be hard for you to match that for her b'day


Tell me about it - at least I have about 6 months to prepare!:lol:

Thanx to all for the nice comments. Yep, my wife is a keeper! She certainly treats me right (and I think I do ok by her too!).


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

My girlfriend wouldn't even consider buying me cigars.
I think once she picked me up a couple Fuente BTL's while out of town....I'm jealous.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

What a gift! Very very nice!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Im like literally stunned.. I mean.. she is an incredible woman..


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You made out like a fat rat :lol: Outstanding gift


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

She is definatley a keeper, whats up with the Listerine?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Bombed by your wife. Sweet.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

wow, thats amazing. you have one hell of a wife. That tatuaje hat is so nice I would buy one if it wasn't a trucker hat. Oh and Happy Birthday


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

sofaman said:


> ...whats up with the Listerine?


I'm not sure if that's a 'message' from here or if they were a freebie with the cigars - I wasn't about to ask. :lol:


----------



## Chewer D-cl (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know whether to congratulate you, or just be supremely jealous...


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

I like that she threw in some listerine strips.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

l0venpeace said:


> I like that she threw in some listerine strips.


I totally missed that. Classic! 

CD


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

She loves me, she loves me not. WRONG. WOW what a haul. Happy Birthday man and enjoy. Flint


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Chewer D said:


> I don't know whether to congratulate you, or just be supremely jealous...


I'm going with the jealous thing. LOL


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Your wife have a sister?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy birthday my wife buys me firearms i am still working on the cigars lol


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Your wife have a sister?


She does - but she's an Economist and very cheap!:lol:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very impressive sir...shes most definately a keeper. wow.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

You better keep her happy - gals like that aren't easy to come by.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man great haul
thats quality wife right there
way to go


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow....just Wow. That lighter is a killer, some great sticks too :biggrin:


----------

